# cycle path between crawley and horsham



## gmcn1965 (14 Oct 2010)

hi,
george here - you know why - the 'A' roads beteen these two towns - or the only road - is a scary place to be...
anybody know where i can find it?
somebody told me there is one..
george


----------



## Tigerbiten (14 Oct 2010)

gmcn1965 said:


> hi,
> george here - you know why - the 'A' roads beteen these two towns - or the only road - is a scary place to be...
> anybody know where i can find it?
> somebody told me there is one..
> george


Look on the opencyclemap
The cycle track looks like it goes south out of Crawley to Pease Pottage.
Then its off the track but down B roads west to Horsham via Colgate.

Luck .........


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2010)

Nope that isn't it.

There is a new cycle route (nb not an off road cycle path), it is signed for the most part but many of the signs had grey paint on them last time I was out that way awaiting the safety audit. It leaves Crawley via Ifield and goes through Langhurstwood. Quite a nice ride in the main.

One MAJOR problem with the new route. The route has to cross the A264 (unrestricted dual carriageway) to the north of Horsham. The council built the rest of the route, without sorting the crossing due to 'land ownership issues' i.e. they don't own the land they need. So your faced with a tricky, esp at peak hours crossing of that road. Best bet it to use the Rusper Road roundabout.

The route is shown in overview on this map


----------



## Jerry Atrik (14 Oct 2010)

I used to use the Pease Pottage to Horsham road many moons ago and there was a small pub halfway at Colgate and could not resist a pint of King and Barnes .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2010)

all Hall and Woodhouse these days. K&B sold out years ago.


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 Oct 2010)

Leave Crawley into Ifield west, follow Hyde drive , then Fairways, then find the bridleway which runs behind the houses, turn North, and follow through wood, it then becomes Kilnwood lane, follow towards Faygate. At Cross roads go straight ahead into Wimlands lane follow to Crossroads, turn left into Wimlands road, go downhill past the frog and nightgown pub, before the railway level crossing turn right into bridleway and follow to owl castle farm, stay on the bridleway until the Rusper road, turn left and follow to Roundabout, cross over then follow Rusper road through Littlehaven to roundabout which is the Junction of 5 roads, take Kings road, follow B1295 to Horsham station.


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 Oct 2010)

Jerry Atrik said:


> I used to use the Pease Pottage to Horsham road many moons ago and there was a small pub halfway at Colgate and could not resist a pint of King and Barnes .



Alas the Dragon has closed, a dry road now


----------



## Jerry Atrik (15 Oct 2010)

No way ! I knew the brewery had gone but not the Dragon .


----------



## Jerry Atrik (15 Oct 2010)

Is the Frog and Nightgown still going Ticktockmy ? That has got to be one of the strangest pubs ever ?


----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Oct 2010)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Is the Frog and Nightgown still going Ticktockmy ? That has got to be one of the strangest pubs ever ?



Was Last Time I drove by, but not gone in for a few years now. It .used to be quaint to say the lest


----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Oct 2010)

Jerry Atrik said:


> No way ! I knew the brewery had gone but not the Dragon .


The Grapes in Pease Pottage has closed as well:-(


----------



## Tony (19 Oct 2010)

I always used the Mucky Duck at Pease Pottage. If I ride in to Horsham from Crawley, I use the main road and hack as hard as I can until the Old Road turn off. One thing I try to avoid is doing it at night, though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2010)

Ticktockmy said:


> Alas the Dragon has closed, a dry road now




appaz it is due to reopen shortly.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (19 Oct 2010)

Hope so .


----------



## iwantanewbike (1 Jul 2018)

Frog and Nightgown reopened a couple of years ago now and the Dragon has been refurbished and looks the part now. Both nice places!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2018)

iwantanewbike said:


> Frog and Nightgown reopened a couple of years ago now and the Dragon has been refurbished and looks the part now. Both nice places!


The original post was in 2010.


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> The original post was in 2010.


Still nice to have updated info


----------



## Ticktockmy (3 Jul 2018)

The Frog and Nightgown is a tea room in the Day and a pub at night, I have not used it since it reopened, when I recently cycle by there was a lot of car parked outside.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> The Frog and Nightgown is a tea room in the Day and a pub at night,



That's an odd multi-use. Rather wondering what depths of debauchery it progresses to after the pub closes.


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> That's an odd multi-use. Rather wondering what depths of debauchery it progresses to after the pub closes.


And does it involve a frog and a nightgown? 

I know other pubs that are cafes during the day. Seems like a neat way to extend the opening hours despite the licensing regime, plus attract another clientele.


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> And does it involve a frog and a nightgown?
> 
> I know other pubs that are cafes during the day. Seems like a neat way to extend the opening hours despite the licensing regime, plus attract another clientele.



The problem for the pub it is situated on a very narrow country road, and unless you have been told about it, or found it online you would never know about it. years ago it was a really the sort of pub you would take someones eles's wife too..LOL. I know that some cycle groups now use it for elevens break. http://www.thefrogandnightgown.co.uk.


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Jul 2018)

Here is the updated route for the cycle path from Crawley to Horsham.

Leave Crawley town centre head out the high street area for the Brighton road railway level Crossing, directly after crossing the level crossing turn Right into Springfield road (Signed), follow to the Junction with the Horsham road. Cross over into Goff’s park (Signed for Gossop’s green) follow shared path alongside Railway line to A23(signed 223) turn left then right over toucan crossing and follow the 223 signs to Oatlands road and follow to Dower walk , then Left to Buckwood Drive then Right and follow to Gossop’s Drive then left and right into Rother Crescent follow to Trent Close (Signed) cross fields on track to Waterfields Garden road, then Right then Left onto Cycle path in front of houses then follow the bridleway through the woods heading North to the Rail Crossing, which runs behind the houses, turn North, and follow through wood, it then becomes Kilnwood lane, follow towards Faygate. At Cross roads go straight ahead into Wimlands lane follow to Crossroads, turn left into Wimlands road, go downhill past the frog and nightgown pub, before the railway level crossing turn right into bridleway and follow to owl castle farm, stay on the bridleway until the Rusper road, turn left and follow to Roundabout, cross over then follow Rusper road through Littlehaven to roundabout which is the Junction of 5 roads, take Kings road, follow B1295 to Horsham and Town centre.
Alternatively at the Wimlands road level crossing go straight ahead to the A264 cross over with care and head for a small path through the trees to the old Crawley road turn (turn left for the strawberry fields cafe) Right and follow to Roffey and then into Horsham Town Centre.


----------



## iwantanewbike (4 Jul 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> Here is the updated route for the cycle path from Crawley to Horsham.
> 
> Leave Crawley town centre head out the high street area for the Brighton road railway level Crossing, directly after crossing the level crossing turn Right into Springfield road (Signed), follow to the Junction with the Horsham road. Cross over into Goff’s park (Signed for Gossop’s green) follow shared path alongside Railway line to A23(signed 223) turn left then right over toucan crossing and follow the 223 signs to Oatlands road and follow to Dower walk , then Left to Buckwood Drive then Right and follow to Gossop’s Drive then left and right into Rother Crescent follow to Trent Close (Signed) cross fields on track to Waterfields Garden road, then Right then Left onto Cycle path in front of houses then follow the bridleway through the woods heading North to the Rail Crossing, which runs behind the houses, turn North, and follow through wood, it then becomes Kilnwood lane, follow towards Faygate. At Cross roads go straight ahead into Wimlands lane follow to Crossroads, turn left into Wimlands road, go downhill past the frog and nightgown pub, before the railway level crossing turn right into bridleway and follow to owl castle farm, stay on the bridleway until the Rusper road, turn left and follow to Roundabout, cross over then follow Rusper road through Littlehaven to roundabout which is the Junction of 5 roads, take Kings road, follow B1295 to Horsham and Town centre.
> Alternatively at the Wimlands road level crossing go straight ahead to the A264 cross over with care and head for a small path through the trees to the old Crawley road turn (turn left for the strawberry fields cafe) Right and follow to Roffey and then into Horsham Town Centre.



You missed the bit where you have to wait 25 minutes to cross the a264!


----------

